# What do i need to do to make my TJ a plowing machine?



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a 2001 TJ. Wanting to put a 700 pound plow setup on the front...what do i need to do to the axles/where can i buy axles with heavier axle ratings, and anything else to make this happen. I have a 3.5" rubicon express lift already...was thinking a set off Airlift 1000 bags in the front springs plus adding an air shock behind. What kind is the best to use?

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What do you intend to plow? What kind of plow are you getting? Your question tells me you dont understand how everything affects everything else, the problem is NOT the axle rating ... The jeep uses the SAME F axle u-joints as the F250. I've plowed with jeeps for 23 years with 600# plows the axles are fine. The problem is the jeep is a 1/4 ton truck and a 700# plow fits a 3/4 ton truck. So the frame, brakes, weight distribution, springs, tie rod ends... aint up to the task. And the lift kit does NOT help it only increases the stress on the drive shaft u-joints and suspension I don't want to rain on your parrade..... but Not knowing *what* to do and *how* to do it Being told what to do, with out knowing how, why and the way everything Tye's in together will get you in a world of hurt especially if you have an accident with the plow on.

That said;

I prefer air shocks to the bags easier to install and I think a better ride quality when not plowing. you will need ballast in the rear I use 500# that plugs into the receiver hitch with chains to the frame. (most 2" recever hitches on jeeps are rated for 2003 tong weight) I found the frame flexed a lot up front so I made a brace from the plow mount to just in front of the lower control arm mount. If i where to do it again I would make the brace tie into the control arm bracket on the frame. Grease the F end before every 2nd storm and check it often. the jeep brakes are not up to stopping that much weight so take it easy. there is an upgrade for the F brakes, you take the brakes, steering knuckle and ball joints from a grand Cherokee. you need a spacer between the the wheel bearing and the knuckle 1/4 inch I think. The jeep is light so you will need EXCELLENT SNOW tires Blizzaks are great. The Jeep makes an excellent small area plow dont expect it to plow like an F250.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been looking at the Blizzard Speed wing plow I like the wings and at 550# not a bad weight.

when I ran the Fisher RD 7 1/2 plow its weight is 600# I didn't need the frame brace. with the Boss at 700# and it hangs out further I needed the brace.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I use the Airlift 1000 in the front coils and Monroe Max-Aire air shocks in the rear of my Cherokee. If you change out your axles and have a lift, you will need to custom match your air bags and air shocks to your equipment.

Wrangler LJs (long, Unlimited TJs) came with Dana 44s in the rear, which will be a great improvement over the stock Dana 35 in you TJ. You should have a Dana 30 in the front, which won't hold up to a 700 lb plow over time. You may need a Dana 44 or 60 in the front to handle the weight.

Instead of the 700 lb plow, how about a 300 lb Sno-Way 22 series with down pressure. You won't have to upgrade axles, except for maybe the air bags/shocks.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSpecs/type/Plow/cat/11
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11

Fran


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

timbrens???


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Fran,
a 300# plow shouldn't require airbags or airshocks.
Not trying to be a dork but If I throw 2 large ladies in the back, they would be insulted if i were to pull up to a station and air up the shocks....just sayin.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was looking earlier at blizzard, and the straight blade light commercial has an 8'
set up at 476 pounds.
What's missing? sounds to light to be all inclusive.
edit to keep on topic,,my bad,
I would not throw a 700pound monstrosity on my heep... noway, wouldn't be prudent, or productive in long run.
First thing to go would be a tranny, that's 50% of the vehicle ...ouch


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. My TJ does have the upgraded dana 44 in the rear. I'm not much of a fan of blizzard. A few years back my dad owned a lawncare company in des moines, Iowa. we also plowed snow in the winter time. I started out at age 8 plowing in the big commercial lots late at night while he either rested because hed been out all day or was making phone calls. The truck i plowed with had a blizzard on it. Never liked it. We had mostly westerns except for that truck. Always liked western. I have been thinking of going with the 7.5 foot sport duty boss. I threw out the idea of the standard duty boss to see what all i would end up having to do. And plowmeister....you have to be one of the most knowledgeable guys around for jeeps. Impressive. So scratch the main question...

who knows about the boss sport duty 7.5 boss? I cant seem to find anything on reviews, setups, nothing, Also, the guy here in iowa is saying he cant install this blade on my jeep because it is a liability...is 40 pounds a big deal? Its a jeep, not a high school girl. Airlift 1000 bags front and rear with a Loadcontroller II under the hood....or what shocks are the best to use and compressor to go with?

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

Forgot to add this. I will be plowing residential drives mostly and either 1 or 2 small commercial lots.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Niteowl;727290 said:


> the guy here in iowa is saying he cant install this blade on my jeep because it is a liability...is 40 pounds a big deal? Thanks a bunch guys.


Ya the lawyers make it a big deal. 
Like I said I ran 600# Fisher plows for 22 years on stock Jeeps and ONLY 
added rear ballast
air shocks to the front
I had to beef up the plow mount (the mount was for an LD plow, but it fit the Jeep)


----------



## Tahoe96Ss (Sep 17, 2009)

what are the best blizzard tires to buy and what size?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Tahoe96Ss;809604 said:


> what are the best blizzard tires to buy and what size?


Blizzak tires..
depends what you want to do I stack my snow by making a ramp out of the snow and pushing the new snow over the top (the way a bulldozer stacks dirt). I use a wide tire to hold the jeep up on the snow ramp, 10.5" wide. Blizzak discontinued the 15X30X10.5 tire so I had to a 16" wheel to get a Blizzak that was rite size.

Some people like skinny tires.

When I push snow my tires are on a plowed driveway, since traction is directly linked to the number of edges that the tire has in contact with the ground, a wider tire has more edges in contact with the ground, more traction.

That is what works for me


----------

